

Why GitHub's CEO Ditched Its Divisive 'Meritocracy' Rug - quenlinlom
http://readwrite.com/2014/01/24/github-meritocracy-rug#awesm=~otTK7JnOEaynGL

======
jason_wang
Meritocracy is a lot messier in real life. More the reason to have that rug up
and practice that belief within your own organization.

I can't say that I agree with the move.

------
NAFV_P
_There are no plans to auction off the old rug, but the new one has already
been ordered._

The first thing that popped into my mind - $1,000 on Ebay?

------
georgemcbay
Sidestepping the entire debate over whether or not they did the right thing,
the new motto is much better than the old one.

